# Dh And Outback Are In The Shop



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You may remember when I posted a few months ago that my husband was going in for back surgery. Since then he has been experiencing what they call spinal headaches caused by a spinal fluid leak after his surgery. After having an MRI last week, his doctor said that it was actually pooling in spots









Pat went in for surgery yesterday to try to repair the leaks and my son and I are on our way to go visit him in the hospital. Last time he was an outpatient, but this time they are keeping him for 3 days. He is to remain flat on his back for at least another week...I can't believe we're going through this healing process for a second time...poor thing is going to lose his mind!

After finding out on Tuesday that his surgery was going to happen Wednesday (yesterday), we decided to get the Outback in for warranty repairs since we're not going anywhere for at least a month while he heals for a second time. It happened to be very windy, gusts of 35 mph or so...we were very pleased with how the equalizer handled everything. The dealer is estimating 2 weeks and will actually deliver the TT home when it is ready









Quite a relief to get both of them repaired and hopefully on the road to full recovery









Thanks for listening,
Dawn


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of more troubles.
My best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All good energies are being sent your way Dawn! At least he should be starting out the New Year with the renewed hope of feeling better, once and for a all!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our prayers go out to you and DH for a speedy recovery.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery!

I hope he does not go to crazy laying on his back for a week ..... seems like a good time to buy the new play station 3 ... LOL


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Dawn...you and your family are in my prayers!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I hope the surgery was successful and all is going well with the healing process. I'll keep him (and you as well!) in my prayers.

Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers









Michael and I went to see him today and he's doing pretty well all things considered. The biggest problem he has is trying to eat and drink while laying flat. I had to go and ask the nurses to please stop giving him meals that included whole pieces of chicken which he can't cut up, rice which falls everywhere, and soup unless it's in a cup with a straw...I honestly wonder what they are thinking!









He's supposed to be released on Sunday...It'll be a really good New Year's Eve just having him back home with us


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he's doing okay. Do you ever wonder what happens to the patients when they don't have anybody to speak for them?

Take Care and send him hugs from Outbackers.

Brenda


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You may remember when I posted a few months ago that my husband was going in for back surgery. Since then he has been experiencing what they call spinal headaches caused by a spinal fluid leak after his surgery. After having an MRI last week, his doctor said that it was actually pooling in spots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
I know first thing about spinal headaches I hope he gets well soon.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry Dawn








Your hubby will be in my prayers!

Tami


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]

Glad to hear he's doing okay. Do you ever wonder what happens to the patients when they don't have anybody to speak for them?

Take Care and send him hugs from Outbackers.

Brenda
[/quote]

It's darn ugly. NEVER go to a hospital without an advocate. In this context, remember to have a healthcare power of attorney and a living will. You should have copies in your room, your advocate should have copies, and they should have been presented to the hospital when admission was arranged, if possible.

Ugly stuff aside, here's to a fast, fast, fast recovery for DH. There is no trouble like back trouble; he will be in our prayers tonight. Remember, folks, to appreciate what you have.

Sluggo


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will be in my prayers. Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Hospital food









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Dawn -- I'm glad to hear your husband is recovering. I bet you and your son will be glad to have him home tomorrow. Keep us posted on his improvements and good luck with the warranty repair on the Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope he get better quickly...that goes for your husband too.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Dawn, were both under warranty?









I hope all goes well with your DH. You can put up with a little annoyance with the Outback, but not the better half.

Mark


----------

